# New Row Coffee London



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Apols if there is a thread on this, search said my terms were too short so I couldn't find it!

I was passing back through London on 01 Jan and had found out before (thanks London's Best Coffee App and Phil W Bass) that New Row Coffee near Covent garden was open.

Despite the rain, wind, being seriously hungover and lugging a bag and a suit around I set off and after Google Maps stopped turning me around tracked the place down (about ~3mins from Leicester Square tube station).

It's a small space with 2 tables and a small bar, lots of wood, soft lighting, reggae playing in the background. 3 group La Marzocco Linea with a Union roast and a small brew bar that has a rotating guest roast. Really friendly staff (maybe owners?) who were quite happy to chat. Scales on the espresso machine too!

The espresso (double) surprised me, it was really well balanced with a slightly chocolatey nutty flavour. No acidity or astringency at all. Probably a bit darker roasted than I would usually go for but very enjoyable. I wanted a filter afterwards but sadly their filter grinder had died that day, I happily accepted another double espresso though, which gave me the energy needed to make it back to Norwich.

Good selection of savoury and sweet pastries, the almond croissant was soft and buttery.

£6 for 2 double espressos and the almond croissant.

Give it a go if you are in the area.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I second this. Was in town on Saturday for a wander about with the other half, we decided to suspend my usual objections to espresso that costs over a pound and try out Kaffeine and New Row.

Kaffeine I thought was absolutely not worth the money, acidic vinous espresso (even though I had a macchiato and he had a cappuccino, the milk didn't make it any less unpleasant - to the extent that half the capp was thrown away) .

New Row was excellent, friendly, though tiny and rammed. They were happy for us to stand outside with real cups rather than takeaways. Espresso as described by Aaron above, just about worth the money ;-)


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

I find the coffee at New Row too dark for me, but they do have home made almond milk if you get there early which makes for a neat milk alternative. And they are very friendly. The American owner also owns Free State.


----------

